# Musik für die Muskelschmiede



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen, das sehe ich ja erst jetzt hier. Sehr gut.

Ich suche Musik für die Muskelschmiede. Derzeit habe ich Iron Maiden oder Ac / DC oder so. Aber das passt nicht.
Ich bin aber auch selbst einer dieser "Alt Rocker" die sich nicht von ihrer Musik trennen wollen.

Was ich suche, ist eine Mischung aus:

( habe hier kein Youtube auf der Arbeit, evtl könnte das jemand linken )

-> Youtube -> bodybuilding Mix

-> Curse -> Was ist jetzt

-> Samy Delux -> weck mich auf

-> Staint (?) -> Hero     oder so


So ungefähr die Richtung. Ob Deutsch, Englisch ist egal.

Und dann suche ich noch ein ganz besonderes Stück. Das habe ich nur auf MD ( mini Disc ja das gab es mal ).
Das ist ein Klassikstück das auf Egitarre Gepsielt wird. Mit Orchesta und allen drum und dran nur keine Gebrabbel. Einfach nur richtig schöne Egitarren Riffs.


das geht so:   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tatatata    tatatata 

 tatatatata  daaaaa   daaaaa

tatatata  tatatata tatatata ta daaaaaa

tatata dadad tatata dadada tatatd adada dadadaaaaa   dada aaaaa



Also so ^^ Hilft das


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch selbst einer dieser "Alt Rocker" die sich nicht von ihrer Musik trennen wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie passt das denn zusammen? *g*

Ich kenne das Gefühl was du meinst, also dieses "Die Platte schaffe ich auch noch!".

Mir hilft schnelle agressive Musik dabei, wie Slayer,Sepultura oder ähnliches.

Sepultura - Arise
Slayer

Oder aber in ne ganz andere Richtung- > Industrial :>

Suicide Commando
Feindflug

Es muss einfach treibend sein und ganz ehrlich..bei Samy Delux schläft man doch ein? *g* (und ja,ich kenne das Lied sogar)


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Na das langsamer ist für Cardio. Muss ja schön im rhytmus sein bei dem Crosstrainer etc.

Mh werde das mal besorgen.

Edit:

Die letzten beiden ;-) jup   die ersten beiden wenn nur live... ,-)

kennst du in der Richtung Hellraiser noch mehr ?


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen:



Have fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Habe ich schon, auch den rocky Soundtrack aus dem ersten Teil. Die sind auch einfach gut ;-)


----------



## Bloodletting (27. Oktober 2009)

Aso. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm ...
Wie es aussieht, scheint Hard Rock und Heavy Metal was für dich zu sein.

Judas Priest vielleicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub das wär doch was 



mir gefällts sehr beim training und hat nen geilen rythmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

Stopp! Ja das wäre was... ich bin aber morgends um 4:00 bzw: 4:30 im Studio. Etwas ruhiger darf es schon sein. Immerhin weiß ich erst das ich da bin nach 6 km Crosstrainer bei 300W/100 rt also nach so 50 Minuten.. Das brauche ich zum wach werden. Also etwas ruhiger


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. Oktober 2009)

mhh...mhhh....









was dabei das dir zusagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Oktober 2009)

Der war nice Lachmann :>

Richtung Hellraiser
Öööh "Reaper" mag ich sehr gern und treibt gut.
Suicide Commando Alben: Bind,torture and kill / Love breeds suicide / Mindstrip / Axis of evil
Von Feindflug einfach alles :>

In der Richtung ist es sowieso leider Fad.
Hab schon viel nach einer vergleichbaren Band (Suicide Commando) gesucht, aber gibts leider nicht..dafür halt einzigartig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (27. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWggPLXeOkU

Wenns was schnelles sein soll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten für Cardio evtl. paar langsame Sachen von In Flames und Metallica.
The Day that never comes
Alias
Come Clarity
Nothing else matters


----------



## Martel (27. Oktober 2009)

So danke euch. habe nun wieder mal Asche bei itunes gelassen. 

Werde euch morgen mal ein Feedback geben ;-) gerne weitere Vorschläge.


So aber nun gleich bett, morgen um 4 geht der Wecker. Die Eisenwarenabteilung wartet.


----------



## BBQBoB (28. Oktober 2009)

ganz ehrlich wenn ich sport mache dann lass ichs richtig krachen

heaven shall burn
Mudvayne
Slipknot
Lamb of God
Suicide Silence
Iron maiden - fear of the dark (dann zum auslaufen zum schluss :>)


----------



## Martel (2. November 2009)

HI, danke  für die Tips! Wirklich gute  Musik dabei. Jetzt habe ich erstmal Zwangspause, nerv geklemmt linker Arm... grr lag aber  nicht an der Musik. 

Aber am besten gefällt mir Hellraiser.


----------



## Manowar (3. November 2009)

Win :>

Aber deine Signatur..damn 16Euro nur? Ich muss 45 blechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich dafür ständig in die Sauna kann, an allen Kursen mitmachen kann und nen mehr oder weniger Personal Trainer hab.

Hab jetzt was gutes für mich gefunden.
Ist im prinzip so wie ein Spinning Kurs, bloß mit kurzen Hanteln und langen Hanteln und dann gibst du eine Stunde lange richtig derbe Gas.
Du sprichst da echt jeden Muskel an, aber spürst sie dann auch das ganze Wochenende lang *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

goil das wär mal was für mich :>


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

kann mir einer mal erklären was eigendlich Oi ist?


----------



## Manowar (3. November 2009)

Beliebte Musik von Skins und Punks.
Der Kram von den Böhsen Onkelz ist Oi


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

ah das gehört in den anderen Thread sry


----------



## Deathstyle (3. November 2009)

Sone Mucke kommt zum trainieren nahezu perfekt, besser gehts nicht.


Ich finde schnelle und harte Musik macht sich scheisse beim stemmen von Gewichten, ich jedenfalls brauch was langsameres um den Takt bei zu behalten, sowas kann man hören wenn man läuft.


----------



## Martel (3. November 2009)

Ich habe mir nun eine schöne Playlist gemacht aus den Titeln.. Die Itunes kosten werden mich auffressen ^^. genius hat noch ein paar Vorschläge gehabt. Schauen wir mal. Linkin Park muss ich noch rippen die Cd habe ich hier. aber irgendwann mal dran satt gehört.


----------

